# 14 weeks to 9 months WOW!



## vegasbound (Dec 5, 2008)

Here is a pic of my dog "Blue Boss" the day I got him at 14 weeks, and another at almost 9 months old. I'm real happy with how he is turning out!


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

BEEE u T ful! very nice blue bully, he looks exactly like the first pic litter mate of my angel, his name was TBONE tho.


----------



## vegasbound (Dec 5, 2008)

bluefamily said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!


Thank you!


----------



## Leon (Apr 28, 2009)

Thats a good looking dog. The crop suits his face.


----------



## vegasbound (Dec 5, 2008)

intensive said:


> BEEE u T ful! very nice blue bully, he looks exactly like the first pic litter mate of my angel, his name was TBONE tho.


Thanks for the comment!


----------



## vegasbound (Dec 5, 2008)

Leon said:


> Thats a good looking dog. The crop suits his face.


I appreciate that, thank you!


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

WOW! What a big boy!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

ya! He grew into a NICE bully. Really well done.


----------



## Daynes (Feb 18, 2009)

Yeah he is a big boy!!


----------



## Hirihat (May 5, 2009)

OMG!!! I would hug him ALL the time!! Such a sweet face!!!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Good Looking Guy !


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Great looking dog! He doesn't look that big, how tall and how much does he weigh?
Very handsome!!


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Such a handsome boy!


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

What a great lookin boy, he's really filled out. He's got a nice head on him, thanks for sharing.


----------



## DaddyDiezel (May 4, 2009)

I like seeing these guys grow....it's a trip, looks like a totally different pit.

He turned into a handsome fella, I bet you get heads turning all the time (for the RIGHT reasons).


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

I'm usually not a fan of cropped ears, but I have to say they look good on him! I hope my guy gets that big! He's already bigger than all his littermates. Good looking dog!


----------



## APBTMOMMY (Mar 28, 2009)

Very wonderful looking stud you have there. He grew into a very nice looking dog. :woof:


----------



## vegasbound (Dec 5, 2008)

american_pit13 said:


> ya! He grew into a NICE bully. Really well done.


Thanks!



Daynes said:


> Yeah he is a big boy!!


He's got a big heart, he is such a great dog!



Hirihat said:


> OMG!!! I would hug him ALL the time!! Such a sweet face!!!


He gets tons of hugs and kisses around here, thanks!



SadieBlues said:


> Good Looking Guy !


Appreciate that



performanceknls said:


> Great looking dog! He doesn't look that big, how tall and how much does he weigh?
> Very handsome!!


He's about 18 inches around 70lbs I would guess



FloorCandy said:


> Such a handsome boy!


Thanks a lot!



Cain714 said:


> What a great lookin boy, he's really filled out. He's got a nice head on him, thanks for sharing.


He is getting thicker everyday and the head keeps growing LOL!!!



DaddyDiezel said:


> I like seeing these guys grow....it's a trip, looks like a totally different pit.
> 
> It is fun seeing them change so much.
> 
> He turned into a handsome fella, I bet you get heads turning all the time (for the RIGHT reasons).


Thanks, we do get tons of looks, stares, pointing, and smiles!! 



kodiakgirl said:


> I'm usually not a fan of cropped ears, but I have to say they look good on him! I hope my guy gets that big! He's already bigger than all his littermates. Good looking dog!


Thanks I appreciate that, the ears cost me a small fortune LOL...



APBTMOMMY said:


> Very wonderful looking stud you have there. He grew into a very nice looking dog. :woof:


Thank you very much!


----------



## CUTDOWNSKENNELS (May 18, 2009)

VERY NICE !!!


----------



## tonina (Oct 9, 2009)

WOW omg how big hehe what a differanct! i love him x well done


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

very nice looking bully!!!


----------



## PBN (Aug 1, 2009)

Where'd you get him from?


----------

